

Couples to test 'intimacy' device - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/8004769.stm

======
hellweaver666
I don't get it? How does painting with light improve intimacy?

~~~
fharper1961
Hard to tell until you've tried. I guess you can imagine it's your lover
touching you.

